
Re-Ask HN: Tech Scene in North Carolina, US? - zerr
How&#x27;s the tech scene in NC in general? I see there are some BigCo&#x27;s. What about smaller companies and startups? And what&#x27;s the situation with salaries? (full-time as well as contractor rates).
======
jlgaddis
Lots of tech companies in/around the Research Triangle Park area. The Federal
Reserve Bank (which is way more "techy" than I would have guessed) and at
least a few other large companies are in/near Richmond.

I think we're getting to a point (in the U.S.) where there's a decent, growing
"tech scene" in any city of sufficient size -- even where I live (Indiana).

